# ואהבת לרעך כמוך



## solysombra

יש לי שאלה: כשאומרים ואהבת לרעך כמוך, המילה "ואהבת" מבטאים אותה במלעיל? מלרע? או שההטעמה היא בכלל באות א? איך אפשר לדעת?  תודה.


----------



## ks20495

טכנית, המילה נהגית במלרע, כלומר עם הטעם על ההברה "תָּ". אם כי בפועל, הרוב מבטאים אותה במלעיל, על דרך ההגייה הישראלית המודרנית.


----------



## solysombra

ks20495 said:


> טכנית, המילה נהגית במלרע, כלומר עם הטעם על ההברה "תָּ". אם כי בפועל, הרוב מבטאים אותה במלעיל, על דרך ההגייה הישראלית המודרנית.


 
תודה רבה! גם אני חשבתי שזה מלרע, אבל הסתכלתי בספר תנ"ך כדי לוודא , ולהפתעתי ראיתי שיש מתג (או איך שלא קוראים לו) מתחת לאות א', וזה בלבל אותי.


----------



## origumi

אין בעברית מילים שבהן ההטעמה היא על התנועה השלישית מהסוף, כמו ה "א" של אהבת.


----------



## solysombra

origumi said:


> אין בעברית מילים שבהן ההטעמה היא על התנועה השלישית מהסוף, כמו ה "א" של אהבת.


 
זה וודאי? סליחה, אבל איך בכל זאת מבטאים? במלעיל או במלרע? לא איך נוהגים לבטא אלא איך צריך לבטא.  תודה.


----------



## solysombra

תראו מה מצאתי:

*http://tinyurl.com/6fgtw*

תסתכלו בבקשה בעמוד 55


----------



## origumi

solysombra said:


> זה וודאי? סליחה, אבל איך בכל זאת מבטאים? במלעיל או במלרע? לא איך נוהגים לבטא אלא איך צריך לבטא. תודה.


 
כפי שהסביר ks: צריך לבטא אהבת, בדיבור שוטף הרוב מבטאים אהבת, בשום אופן לא אהבת.


----------



## solysombra

origumi said:


> כפי שהסביר ks: צריך לבטא אהבת, בדיבור שוטף הרוב מבטאים אהבת, בשום אופן לא אהבת.


 

תודה רבה, וסליחה על הנדנוד, אבל עדיין לא ברור לי איך להתייחס למה שכתוב בקישור שהבאתי בהודעה מס' 6


----------



## origumi

solysombra said:


> תודה רבה, וסליחה על הנדנוד, אבל עדיין לא ברור לי איך להתייחס למה שכתוב בקישור שהבאתי בהודעה מס' 6


 
אני מקבל מפה של סן פרנסיסקו בקישור הזה :-?


----------



## solysombra

origumi said:


> אני מקבל מפה של סן פרנסיסקו בקישור הזה :-?


 

אוי, סליחה, הקישור לא היה שלם... אני מקווה שהפעם זה בסדר. עמוד 55, בבקשה.



*http://tinyurl.com/6fgtwom*


----------



## origumi

מעניין, תודה על הקישור. יש שם הבדלה בין שלושה מקרים:
א. בעבר - _ואהבת_, עם וו החיבור
ב. בציווי או עתיד, כלומר צורת פועל שנראית כמו עבר אלא שלפניה וו ההיפוך - _ואהבת_ (על זה נסוב הדיון)
ג. למרות הנאמר בסעיף ב., בקריאת שמע מבטאים התימנים _ואהבת_

אבל: וְאָ֣הַבְתָּ֔ של קריאת שמע יש בו *מונח* (= *הולך*), וְאָֽהַבְתָּ֥ לרעך כמוך יש בו *מתג* (*געיא*). לצערי איני מכיר מספיק את כללי ההטעמה כפי שהם נקבעים על פי טעמי המקרא. ולכן לא יודע להסביר את ההגייה התימנית, והאם היא תקפה רק ל"ואהבת את השם אלקיך" או גם ל"ואהבת לרעך כמוך".


----------



## solysombra

origumi said:


> מעניין, תודה על הקישור. יש שם הבדלה בין שלושה מקרים:
> א. בעבר - _ואהבת_, עם וו החיבור
> ב. בציווי או עתיד, כלומר צורת פועל שנראית כמו עבר אלא שלפניה וו ההיפוך - _ואהבת_ (על זה נסוב הדיון)
> ג. למרות הנאמר בסעיף ב., בקריאת שמע מבטאים התימנים _ואהבת_
> 
> אבל: וְאָ֣הַבְתָּ֔ של קריאת שמע יש בו *מונח* (= *הולך*), וְאָֽהַבְתָּ֥ לרעך כמוך יש בו *מתג* (*געיא*). לצערי איני מכיר מספיק את כללי ההטעמה כפי שהם נקבעים על פי טעמי המקרא. ולכן לא יודע להסביר את ההגייה התימנית, והאם היא תקפה רק ל"ואהבת את השם אלקיך" או גם ל"ואהבת לרעך כמוך".


 
גם אני לא מכירה מספיק את המשמעות של טעמי המקרא, אבל אני זוכרת דברים בסיסיים (אני מקווה) ממה שלמדתי בבית הספר לפני מיליון שנה. למשל: שאתנחתא מורה על הפסקה, ומתג - על הטעמה. התחלתי בכלל לחפש כי נדרשתי לכתוב את הפסוק בתעתיק ספרדי, ורציתי לכתוב את ההטעמה במקום הנכון. ניסיתי להיעזר בטעמי המקרא וקיוויתי למצוא את המתג מתח ל-ת'. כשגיליתי להפתעתי שהמתג מתחת ל-א' (ב-ואהבת לרעך כמוך), לא ידעתי מה לעשות. לפחות עכשיו הבנתי שמלעיל זה בטוח לא, ובחרתי בסוף באופציה של המלרע.

תודה רבה (ועכשיו גם הורדתי פונט כדי לראות את טעמי המקרא גם במחשב...)


----------

